# Hi - I'm new



## SpursLady (Mar 31, 2004)

Hello,

Here's my details - I am 24 Dh is 28 and I have a 4 yr old son from a previous time in my life. This is month 15 ttc # 2. I am overweight size 22 / 24 in clothes but have been all my life and was when I fell pg with my son. I had a very healthy pregnancy and even dropped a dress size once I'd had him. Midwives and Dr's presumed being pg sped up my metabolism!

I went on depo in Oct 2000 and stopped in March 2002. Waited 6 weeks for first AF then the first cycle that started a run of regular cycle was in June / July 2002. 

I was charting temps and had a 13 day Luteal Phase and ov'd on CD 17 or 18 and so cycle length was 30 or 31 days. BUT I worried because I was spotting sometimes as early as 7 dpo so I wondered how my body could sustain a pregnancy if the lining came away so early. So I started taking Agnus Castus. The 1st cycle I ov'd CD 16, started spotting 13 dpo, cycle length 29 days, LP 13 days. Second cycle taking AC: Ov'd cd 15, started spotting 11 dpo, cycle length 28 days, LP 13 days. This is 3rd cycle taking AC so we'll see what happens.

I'm having reflexology and have my 5th session tomorrow at 6pm.

I'm at weight watchers and have lost 34lbs but am on a break at the moment so have gained some of that.

I had CD 21 bloods in October / November 2003 and results were Normal. DH had SA at the same time and those results were Normal too.

This cycle I have not checked CM or CP and have stopped charting. I also have bought a mountain bike and applied for a job at my son's playschool - lol.

I am also on mutli vits and Dh is on Zinc + Vit C.

I don't even know what CD I'm on this cycle which is great even though the pains I have at the moment kinda give it away that I'm ov'ing - lol.

I have a Dr's appt on April 19th to discuss things further . I'm hoping they won't just dismiss me as always because of my weight!! 

Anyway sorry this has been a long one - just thought I would give you all my details!

Oh I live in Kent - lol.

Love Michayla xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi michayla

welcome to this wonderful site!

I also am ovewrweight, but I am the same weight as I was when I naturally concieved my daughter 7 years ago.

My bloods have come back ok, but dh sperm shows poor quality. His count and volume were good. We have decided to take vitamins for 6 months to see if it will help, it also give me a chance to loose some weight and to sort out other ongoing health problems.

We never imagined that we would have problems second time. I wish I could turn back the clock. I feel that I have wasted years. Im nearly 37, Dh is 39.

Well done on your weight loss.........it is difficult. On this site there is also a bellybuddy section where members can support and encourage each other whilst dieting.

We also have a brilliant chatroom as well ! Most people go in in the evening any time after 8pm- but there are at times members in there during the day time as well.

Good luck

love

jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Michayla
Welcome to FF

I also have a four year old (dd), and like Jeanette, wish Ihad thought about baby number 2 sooner than I did.

My experience is similar - I too am overweight and dropped a dress size after having my daughter. I put on weight doing IVF and also when I had depression late last year, so I'm now back on belly buddies trying to shift 11/2 stone before having our one remaining embie put back in the summer.

Heaps of luck with your trying - hope you get the child you and your dp long for 

Fee xx


----------

